# Lautaro verso il Barça. Pronti 111 mln e Vidal.



## admin (14 Aprile 2020)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Aprile 2020)

con la crisi dovuta al virus,dubito che si sborseranno certe cifre..


----------



## Black (14 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.



probabile che oltre a 111M e Vidal ci mettano sopra pure Messi


----------



## Milanlove (14 Aprile 2020)

Pur ritenendo Lautaro un gran giocatore, 111 milioni + vidal è l'affare della vita per l'Inter.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2020)

Sicuro, poi con quei soldi ci comprano Messi, Cr7 e Ibra.


----------



## Heaven (14 Aprile 2020)

Per me vendere Lautaro a quella cifra è un affarone. Spendere qualche milione in più per un allenatore come Conte ti fa aumentare le valutazioni dei giocatori del 50%


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2020)

L'Inter che è avanti anni luce rispetto a noi è obbligata a fare questo tipo di cessioni per il bilancio, perchè cedere a quella cifra l'argentino è una plusvalenza monstre. Però da un punto di vista tecnico è un dramma, due anni per costruirsi un giovane in casa e quando è ora di raccogliere i frutti lo devi vendere. 

Quindi pensando al Milan, Donnarumma lo stiamo trattenendo già da anni oltre modo, Theo è destinato ad altre platee....gli altri possono restare, offerte importanti per loro non ne arrivano, altrimenti partirebbero.


----------



## IDRIVE (2 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.



Certo.


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.



Marotta saprà investire benissimo i soldi della cessione di Lautaro


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2020)

Il barca lo vuole a tutti i costi, se sono furbi insieme a quei soldi si fanno impacchettare griezmann


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Maggio 2020)

111 milioni mi sembra sia la clausola o sbaglio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.



Per fare questa operazione il Barca deve assolutamente cedere Griezzmann..non ha senso tenere il francese a contratto con quell'ingaggio monstre se poi deve essere una riserva...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Maggio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Inter che è avanti anni luce rispetto a noi è obbligata a fare questo tipo di cessioni per il bilancio, perchè cedere a quella cifra l'argentino è una plusvalenza monstre. Però da un punto di vista tecnico è un dramma, due anni per costruirsi un giovane in casa e quando è ora di raccogliere i frutti lo devi vendere.
> 
> Quindi pensando al Milan, Donnarumma lo stiamo trattenendo già da anni oltre modo, Theo è destinato ad altre platee....gli altri possono restare, offerte importanti per loro non ne arrivano, altrimenti partirebbero.



donnarumma è ancora qui perchè non lo vuole nessuno. non vale nemmeno lo stipendio che prende, figurarsi 40 o 50M di cartellino. lautaro invece è forte ed è giusto che sia venduto, come theo che secondo me andrà questa stagione con l'offerta giusta.


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.



Non lo so come andrà a finire, ma una cosa è certa, a parte Barca, Real, PSG e City non c'è squadra al mondo che può rifiutare 100 mln di euro per un calciatore.


----------



## Route66 (19 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 14 aprile, il Barça alza il pressing per Lautaro. Pronti 111 mln di euro per l'attaccante dell'Inter. Nella trattativa anche Vidal.



Praticamente in una situazione normale(pre-covid)l'Inda cedendo il Toro e gli altri esodati da Conte si sarebbe trovata circa 200Mln in saccoccia da reinvestire....
PS:Lautaro mi piace parecchio già dallo scorso anno ma la domanda che continua a frullarmi in testa è: li vale davvero tutti quei soldi?!


----------



## Tobi (9 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo so come andrà a finire, ma una cosa è certa, a parte Barca, Real, PSG e City non c'è squadra al mondo che può rifiutare 100 mln di euro per un calciatore.



non credo proprio che dopo sta mazzata del virus, che a livello economico ha fatto perdere milioni e miliardi a tutti, le squadre si mettono a spendere 100 milioni cosi...

Inoltre il petrolio si è svalutato un sacco, a marzo, aprile, il futures del petrolio era andato a zero, praticamente il costo di un barile era -37$


----------

